# Gmr 4-29-13



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

Water is still cold but we made it work. Good to get back out

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Glad to see the cats are starting to move around now.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice load you brought in despite the cold. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Nate, good job on the flatties, I got my first last weekend, a whopper of two lbs. LOL

Salmonid


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

I'll be out soon chasing some flats. Hopefully this week sometime!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice job!, we got a few small ones, and I got a 40 a few weeks ago, there starting to move!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice job pendog!!!


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Sure is nice to see some flatheads. I'm still working on my first of the year. Good job.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

thats a nice shovelhead


----------

